
The Unix Tree - fogus
http://minnie.tuhs.org/cgi-bin/utree.pl
======
bediger
I wonder what Warren Twoomey privately says about the SCO allegations? The
Ctcompare program seems explicitly designed to deal with just such problems
that SCO alleged had occurred.

------
lloeki
I wonder which files will be tried on the search box. Personally I tried
"grep.c".

Too bad the page ends truncated with _"Similarities between files are found
using the"_

------
koenigdavidmj
TCP/IP Illustrated volume 2 is also quite nice. It is basically a commentary
on the IP stack of 4.4BSD-Lite. Lots of source snippets followed by why they
did it that way.

------
gnufs
I wish it also included GNU coreutils.

~~~
telemachos
First, what silentbicycle said.

Second, the source code of coreutils is readily available[1] (pretty much by
definition), but this material is probably not otherwise easy to find. (I may
be wrong about that, but I certainly wouldn't have known where to look.)

[1] For example: <http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/coreutils.git/tree/src>

~~~
silentbicycle
Right. If that code had been easy to find, _Lion's Commentary on Unix_
wouldn't have been such a big deal.

